# Hornhecht filetieren



## Mario Goetza (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo da draußen 

Auch wenn es noch einige Zeit dauert bis es wieder auf Hornhecht geht aber kann mir einer sagen wie man am besten Hornhecht filetiert.
Habe vor aus Hornhecht Fischküchle zu machen.


----------



## Boerni85 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht filetieren*

moin, also ich hab damit ganz schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. der hornhecht is so voll mit gräten das ich mir die tiere lieber räucher. da kann man das fleisch sehr schön von den gräten herunter essen. wie gesagt, das sind meine erfahrungen...
greetz und petri
börni


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht filetieren*

Moin Mario, versuche doch mal hier. Weiter unten ist ein kleines Filmchen. Andere Fische findest Du da auch.

Viel Spaß damit.

Ich habe mir die Filme runter geladen und auf meinem Handy gespeichert. So habe ich die immer dabei.


----------



## goeddoek (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht filetieren*

Moin Mario |wavey:

Hier > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139049 noch was zum Einlesen :m


----------



## Mario Goetza (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hornhecht filetieren*

Danke Euch allen |wavey:

Werde es im Mai probieren.


----------

